# Recommendations for an accurate PH meter below £80



## RolyMo (26 Nov 2013)

It's nearly Christmas time and family are asking the difficult questions of what would I like for a present. Life would be easy if I could just reply, a new house, a couple of new expensive tanks, filters and lights. But I don't have family who are flush and generous. 
So I will have to make do with socks and pants!!
However I was thinking of a PH meter to be a little more accurate that the solution based method.

Any suggestions for an accurate PH meter ideally under £50 that I can get in the UK?

Thanks in advance.
Cheers
Roland


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (26 Nov 2013)

I've been watching this for a while:

http://bit.ly/18DOHmP

They're meant to be excellent and very accurate, from a reputable brand.
Measures EC too, which is arguably more useful than TDS (which I think it measures too).


----------



## BigTom (26 Nov 2013)

Yeah that's the one I've got, seems pretty good. Only issue is finding one in budget - I found a 'cheap' one (~£80) a couple of years ago but there don't seem to be any about now. There's a high likelihood of being stung for VAT + Import Duty + an £8 handling fee if ordering from the states. Plus you'll want a set of calibration and storage fluids.


----------



## RolyMo (26 Nov 2013)

Ok That was one I had identified.
The other was 
a HM Digital PH-200 		PH-200: Waterproof pH Meter		 - HM Digital	
A little cheaper.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (26 Nov 2013)

RolyMo said:


> Ok That was one I had identified.
> The other was
> a HM Digital PH-200 		PH-200: Waterproof pH Meter		 - HM Digital
> A little cheaper.



Thats another I'd seen & considered buying. Another decent brand.


----------

